# Asus Xonar D1 or DX ?



## RoutedScripter (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello

Well i finally choose what's the best for the buck and that ASUS drivers , especially GX 2.0 looks so more usefull in win7/vista than ALchemy from creative , and the price makes it final too.

The price im getting for these two on a local site are , 66€ for D1 and 62€ for DX ...

I have been looking reviews and I think this are really great for mid level since supports all EAXes and makes EAX effects in WIN7/vista easily while not relying on openAL converts at all , which is THE BIGGEST THING I need right now. 

SO I heard DX and D1 are the same , just a PCIE and PCI versions , but I think not , they use different processors (D1 - Cirrus logic , DX - ASUS AV100)

SO I actually am not worried about future since this PC is quite "new" have more than enought PCI and PCIE1 slots free , and I really don't matter if it's old PCI , since PCI you get all the power , but PCIE DX card needs an "external floppy power" which is kind of , ... well I don't know if I even have the modular cable in , that has that part on so , having to use another big clumsy modular for just this small connection is really awkward. 

I hear many good things about DX card but been seeing that DX is regarded as entry level , while D1 being as a higher level ... i know there are D2 and D2X but they are not available on this site and either I don't plan to spend more than 70€ either.

I just think PCI isn't that bad , since , I think D1 is the better one , and you get accessories , one adapter ... , DX gets none.  PCIE is newer but I don't see what better it actually provides , data rate ?


----------



## Tartaros (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't go for a pci card since most actual motherboards right now have only 1 or 2 pci slots, and usually are in places wich blocks path for sli and crossfire. I guess the dx has more future than d1, and another good thing of pciex1 is that you can use the card on any pcie slot.

I would go for dx. Or another higher card with pcie, but not with pci.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 1, 2010)

I had them both and except for the DX needing the extra power seemed the same to me.(very good with the best user interface possible)

I switched to Auzen X Raider(higher quality sound for less $) But I miss the beautiful Asus interface)

Asus now has a DS card too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132013
(I would love to try one but havent had the chance yet)


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2010)

Man, I wish I could find a X-Raider at a good price and in stock! This sound card looks beautiful, but a bit out of my price range

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...156015&cm_re=Auzentech-_-29-156-015-_-Product


----------



## MKmods (Feb 1, 2010)

I just lucked out, they had one I got it and than there wernt any more. I really wanted the X Studio
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156011
but they were out of stock. I only use 2.1 speakers so all the extra channels are a waste to me. However now I have the X Raider it sounds just excellent.

It sounds stupid but I really miss the interface of the Asus cards and I wish they would have made the Asus cards short like the X Raider(perfect fit for my 5770s so it didnt block the air intake)

(one other tidbit while it wasent a huge prob I did have small probs with the New Asus drivers and Win7 64, the Latest driver from Auzen works perfect to me)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 2, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I had them both and except for the DX needing the extra power seemed the same to me.(very good with the best user interface possible)
> 
> I switched to Auzen X Raider(higher quality sound for less $) But I miss the beautiful Asus interface)
> 
> ...



X Raider supports only 1.0 and 2.0 EAX which is the same as my integrated card lol (well that's info on the site)

DS is a lower version of DX afaik


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to dig up an OLD thread but, im in the same conundrum hence would like to know DX vs D1 vs an equivalent Creative card. 

Budget around £50, D2 is out of range for me....


----------



## terrastrife (Jan 22, 2013)

The DX is a D1 with a pcie bridge. It needs the extra power because PCIE 1x doesn't provide the same power as PCI does. Nothing more to say about them really.
You can use the Essense drivers modded on them for extra features.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I have been looking reviews and I think this are really great for mid level since supports all EAXes and makes EAX effects in WIN7/vista easily while not relying on openAL converts at all , which is THE BIGGEST THING I need right now.



Take this out of your head.

EAX (virtually) does not exist anymore. There is (virtually) no hardware support and game support. EAX is gone, it had its run but it isnt coming back. It's dead. Let it go. 

EAX is now a mere buzz word to sell Creative products and technologies to people whom think they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 22, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Take this out of your head.
> 
> EAX (virtually) does not exist anymore. There is (virtually) no hardware support and game support. EAX is gone, it had its run but it isnt coming back. It's dead. Let it go.
> 
> EAX is now a mere buzz word to sell Creative products and technologies to people whom think they know what they're talking about.



it's an old thread i revived as i'm asking the same question. so xonar>Creative


----------

